# Ruined Humi and Cigars!!! ARG!!!!



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

For those of you with a weak stomach, please do not read any further.

I get a call from the finacé while I'm at the gym yesterday. She says I need to come home because there is water in the basement and she doesn't know what happened or what to do. I said okay, I'll be home as soon as I can, not to worry, and I went home.

I walk downstairs, and there is literally four to six inches of water sitting in the basement. Now I'm pi$$ed. I have no idea what happened, and I have no idea what to do. My uncle is a plumber, so I give him a call immediately and he says he'll be right over. It's good to have family that can help out at times like this. While I'm waiting for him to get there, I start going through the rooms and getting the stuff off the ground that is soaking wet. I'm in the main room and there is nothing major damaged. I only had some weights, a work out ball, and other stuff that really wasn't effected by the water. Some boxes on the floor were ruined, but it was all just garbage really anyway, and stuff we were planning on getting rid of. I go into the storage room, and to my dismay, my 200ct. humi is sitting on the floor....where it DOESN'T belong. Now, I was confident that it would be fine inside, assuming that these things are pretty well sealed and what not. NOPE. I open it up and see my sticks are sitting in water. Yeah. Now I'm livid. I go upstairs and I say, "Hun, why was my humi sitting on the ground when I had it on the shelf in the storage room?!?!?!" She replies, "I took it down to get at some Christmas stuff that was behind it. Why? Is there something wrong with it because of the water?" "Um, YES!!!!" I was pretty upset, okay, wait, that's an understatement, I was fuming, but I couldn't really get too mad at her because technically it wasn't her fault. She didn't flood the basement, and I as badly as I wanted to blame her for the lost cigars, I kept my cool and let it go. 

So my uncle comes over and works in the basement for about an hour and then he comes upstairs and tells me that the city must have been doing some kind of sewer cleaning which backed up my pipes (old house) and flooded my basement. He cleaned/flushed all the pipes and said it wouldn't be a problem again he didn't think, and that he pumped out the water and got it going down the drains again and everything would be fine once the basement had time to dry out. 

Needless to say, I'm still a little upset about everything, but my hands are pretty much tied. I can't do anything in regards to the city, because they didn't really do anything wrong. I can't claim it on my insurance, because I don't think my insurance covers this, and even if it did, it wouldn't really be worth the claim. All in all, I'm out a 200ct. humi, and about 150 or so cigars, most of which were stuff I've never even gotten to try. I still have my 50ct. humi stocked with about 30 sticks, so I'll be fine in the way of cigars until I can purchase some more here in the coming weeks, probably after the holidays. I guess this is the best excuse I could have for converting to a coolidor which I will be doing ASAP, probably this week. 

Okay, sorry about the rant. I just needed to express my disgust for yesterday's events. Who knows, maybe this is a blessing in disguise considering I will be getting the coolidor I always wanted. Sure doesn't feel like one right now though. Thank goodness, my gifted anejo and opus X (both I haven't tried yet) weren't in there. Anyway, hope everyone has a great holiday season!!!!


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

man that really sucks. i dont have much of a selection, but if you send me your address i'll send a few smokes your way to help the rebuilding process.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I feel your pain man.Coolers are waterproof and float too so yes I agree with you there.


----------



## rpe (Aug 23, 2007)

That's a real bummer, sorry you lost your sticks. I see from your avatar you're a guitar player. What genre(s) do you like to play?


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

I wouldn't rule out the city. They were the ones that cleaned out the pipes and "caused" your back-up. That might be worth looking into. As far as your insurance is concerned, you would have to carry the sewer back-up endorsement. Even then I wouldn't put in a claim unless the damage was MAJOR. Wow, that totally sucks!! PM your addy and I'll hook you w/ some sticks. :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow man that sux.
Sorry to hear that.

On a side note:
You're probably correct about the insurance not covering anything unless you have added a sewer and drain back up clause to your policy at an extra expense.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. It's never fun to come home to something like that.

Was it storm sewer or sanitary? You didn't mention anything about smell or floatables so I'll assume storm. Did the city alert you to the work and that cross-connections may cause backups? Do you have a cross connection? If you could tell me the exact nature of the work, I may be able to do some research on responsibility of the municipality as well.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am in for the rebuild/restock...please provide an RMA (just kidding). 

PM sent!

Zip - not sure it will make a difference, in the end, making a claim on insurance will just increase your rates, or cause them to drop you. And fighting city hall...well you know that saying. It is only woth it if you are extremely motivated!


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> I am in for the rebuild/restock...please provide an RMA (just kidding).
> 
> PM sent!
> 
> Zip - not sure it will make a difference, in the end, making a claim on insurance will just increase your rates, or cause them to drop you. And fighting city hall...well you know that saying. It is only woth it if you are extremely motivated!


I agree with you. It's hard to deal with them (City hall) - I should know, I used to work for them :r. And insurance...:hn I won't even go there.

All that being said, if he's got a cross-connection that opens up a whole other mess of problems, and (possibly) some expenses. But whose expenses would they be? I was hoping to get a better picture of the situation, just to try and see if some of those problems actually existed, and hopefully could be avoided if they did.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to read about your misfortune! I can help with a few replacements for the cigars you lost. PM an address.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

That's terrible. At least nothing else major got ruined, and you've got a good escuse to start the cooler!

PM me and I'll send you something to help with the rebuilding effort. Good luck in the Noob Extravaganza contest too (you've already got one of my votes for the remaining prizes :ss).


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Man that just SUCKS! I feel your pain. I've got plenty and plenty more are on the way. If you like Forbidden Fruit, PM me your addy and I'll be more than happy to assist. 

Go get that Cooler and some Beads


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. It was tough reading, but we all feel your pain. 

Looks like a rescue mission is in store. Count me in. :tu
Someone PM me bbaugs address and I will put an aid package as well. :ss


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Sorry to hear this. It was tough reading, but we all feel your pain.
> 
> Looks like a rescue mission is in store. Count me in. :tu
> Someone PM me bbaugs address and I will put an aid package as well. :ss


Hmm, nothing better than a good rescue mission. Count me in! Someone PM me this BOTL's address... I'm feeling the Christmas spirit inside of me... oh wait... that could be the whiskey I'm feeling :al

:r:chk


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Rahllin said:


> Hmm, nothing better than a good rescue mission. Count me in! Someone PM me this BOTL's address... I'm feeling the Christmas spirit inside of me... oh wait... that could be the whiskey I'm feeling :al
> 
> :r:chk


:tpd: (not because he's an LSU fan...) I can do some Christmas giving if someone PMs me his address, or if bbaug14, if you send it yourself.

MMmmm... whiskey.... :tu


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I'm in for helping you restock too. PM me your adress and I'll send you some sticks.


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I already have his address, I already have it.... hey if you're ok with it lemme know and i will spread your address!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Address received - Package already enroute via UPS.

Sounds like a Rescue rally!! Whooo Hoooo - Just like the old days - bell goes off, and we all respond!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Sorry to hear this. It was tough reading, but we all feel your pain.
> 
> Looks like a rescue mission is in store. Count me in. :tu
> Someone PM me bbaugs address and I will put an aid package as well. :ss


:tpd: someone hook me up


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Triolent and Rahlin - pm enroute


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

That sucks... shoot me the addy too... I'll put something together for ya. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

PM's sent to rx2010 and DBall. Damn proud of all you brothers! We move faster that FEMA!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hahahaha... I got his addy 3 times in an hour... 

Thanks, guys! :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

so sorry to hear that! If I send you some cigars would you have anything to keep them in? I dont have an extra humidor but I can get you a cooler or tupperdor.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> Hahahaha... I got his addy 3 times in an hour...
> 
> Thanks, guys! :tu


:tpd: I have no excuse for sending to the wrong Addy


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

PM me his addy, I can help!

I am so sorry to hear about your misfortune.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

You might end up with more cigars than you had before the incident :tu

Please don't be too mad at your wife! It's not her fault.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

dantzig said:


> You might end up with more cigars than you had before the incident :tu


:tpd: :r

So... what kinda stuff did ya lose, anyway? Any examples?


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

Count me in for the restock mission! Please PM address


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

You know, this is what the brotherhood is all about.


You guys are all a class act, and it makes me proud to call myself a BOTL.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

:r 
I seriously do feel sorry for this guys mailman... 
We might break his back!

Mine's packed and ready to go P


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Packed up some something small for you, will mail tomorrow!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

they're on the way man!

should be there monday at the latest, hope you have your cooler by then :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

oh btw

it's one of these:

0103 8555 7492 3296 3941
0103 8555 7493 2599 1714
0103 8555 7491 8967 6840
0103 8555 7491 6870 5325
0103 8555 7491 7919 1087

:r

no clue which one


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ouch!!! Hope you get things straightened out and dried up. Good luck on the restock.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I want to assist in rescue mission. Would someone be as nice to PM me his address?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That realy suck bro.

I feel for yah........good luck with the clean up.


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW, that sucks!!!!!!


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry for your loss......

I'd be happy to contribute, can someone PM me the addy!

G


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

If I can get his addy, I'll contribute too.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

That truly is tragic. Remember keep the humis on the upper floors, and train the wife to NEVER move the humi without consulting you first. My gf of 13 yrs. would never dream of even moving mine, but then again it's kinda heavy anyway. :ss

*Please someone pm me his addy as well, I hate to see a brother in need!:tu*


----------



## Wigg (Dec 4, 2007)

INSURANCE! Claim these with everything else, assuming you have insurance! That does suck man.. I was hoping watching the below will cheer you up a bit, in the holiday spirit that is...


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

damn this guy might be able to open his own B&M when everything all said and done !! :r


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I'm blown away by the generosity of the members here at CS. I really have no words to truly express my gratitude. I posted my story here because I knew this was the place that I would find people who really could share in my loss <tear>. I was so upset when this happened and my g/f really just couldn't understand. I knew you guys/gals would though. Thanks again.

It was a storm sewer. We had gotten a notice in the mail about it, but my finacé had opened it and figured it was just routine work being done and it wasn't a big deal. Go figure. There really wasn't anything that suffered any significant damage besides my cigars, so I should be thankful for that. Had then not been on the floor at the time, nothing would have been damaged, but such is life I guess. We (I) had planned for this as a just in case and made sure that everything we put on the ground that had any value was in a plastic container of some sort. It was just bad luck that she happened to move my humi near the time this happened. I'm getting over it now though, and the kind words, suggestions, and generosity of the great people here at CS are helping a lot.

I've seen a lot of requests for my address (here and in PMs) and I'm not sure who has been able to get it and who hasn't. If you still would like my address and haven't gotten it from one of the other generous CS members here, please send me a PM.

THANKS AGAIN!!!! Hopefully I will be able to return the favors in kind someday.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

File a claim with the City. It doesn't cost you anything and you might be suprised. I work in this field (local gov't) and we pay these types of claims all the time. Be honest with your claim of monetary loses (cigars, humi, etc) and you and your uncles time has value also for the clean up. They might surprise you and pay the claim. Sometimes it is easier to pay a small claim than to fight it. Good luck and I'm glad to hear you didn't have substantial loses. Pretty amazing bunch of people on this site. WOW!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I told you in a PM I'd have a box out on Monday. I lied. We're having an Xmas party tonight and I was afraid there wouldn't be anything left by Monday! I packed up a box this morning and it's going out today.

DC 01038555749201964900


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Well here's a story that may make you feel better about you predicament. A buddy of mine was away to England on a business trip and since his kids go to school there decided to take the wife and spend some time with them. He came back after two weeks, jumped in the shower excited that he would get to smoke one of the many sticks he had lying around in his humi. So he gets done with his shower and is ready to kick back and relax with a nice smoke, pops open his humi and discovers dust! Yes there was an infestation while he was away and the little bugs ate everything!!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I put a package in the mail for you this morning: DC # 0304 1560 0005 6551 7132


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

my rough guesstimate says the next week ought to bring somewhere between 100-150 cigars minimum his way...

better get that cooler washed out stat!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

So does your fiance know there are dozens of packages headed your way this very moment all because she moved your humi? :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

That cooler ready yet? 

DC: 0306 3030 0000 6665 1058


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Picking up the cooler tomorrow morning. I will be good to go on Monday. It's going to be weird explaining to the finacé why I need a cooler for cigars that a bunch of people are sending me. She is not going to get it at all. She doesn't understand Jungle Love.

Man, that story about the beetles is just awful. I am always worried abou that. I don't really think I have anything to worry about, but it's always in the back of my mind. I couldn't imagine opening my humi and seeing dust. Of course, before a couple days ago, I couldn't have imagined opening my humi and see a ship wreck either. :r


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Enjoy sir, it isnt much but i am new to trading and simply don't have the inventory to properly BOMB your house, so we will call this a fircracker, still fun, just not as much carnage!
0307 0020 0002 8909 4398


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Just make sure the camera didn't get wrecked! We want to see the rebuild!!

This is like an Amish Barn Raising - everyone shows up and gits it dun!

:ss:cb:cb:ss


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

mines on the way.

0307 0020 0000 3085 4431


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, I will be taking lots and lots of pictures. I've already ordered a couple of cedar trays from bargainhumidors.com (on sale for $8.99) for the new coolidor and I have a pound of beads at home. I have to get some empty cigar boxes this weekend from the B&M and I should be all set. I've thought about getting a digital hygro for the coolidor, but from what I've been reading (man do I love the search function), it really isn't necessary at all since the coolidor keeps humidity extremely well. Tomorrow I'll get the cooler (told the finacé and she said I was naughty  - I guess that means she doesn't mind) and clean it out really well. Then, I'll get in my bunker and wait for the bombs to start falling. 

I may have to give my mailman a little something extra this year. lol

Thanks again everyone. :chk- that's my happy dance


----------



## Yansee (Dec 4, 2007)

Sucks about the damage. 

I'm actually excited to see all these sticks you get...


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

0307 1790 0004 2344 7133

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I"d swing by radio shack and get the digital hygro

good idea to be able to monitor it

have fun!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I"d swing by radio shack and get the digital hygro
> 
> good idea to be able to monitor it
> 
> have fun!


Hell, with the way it looks like you are gonna be hit, you might as well pick up an Oregon Scientific Wireless Weather station that allows you to monitor up to 3 Coolers - Your gonna need it :r


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

Seriously though, the OP is gonna owe his mailman a nice tip, the amount of good will headed your way is just STUPID.... in a good way though!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Happy Holidays Daniel, enjoy the smokes :ss 

DC# 0103 8555 7492 4601 9863

going out in the morning


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

More emergency rations going out tomorrow.:ss

9101128882300105605765


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been following this thread, and it is just awesome what you guys have done to help a brother in need. You gorillas have turned a horrible event into something that he will never forget, in a great way. I am new here and just love the generosity that you show everyone. What a special place to stumble across.n:tu


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Bombs away

0103 8555 7492 4628 3530


:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Sucks! Sorry to read about your lost sticks, brother.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Hey, bbaug14, I sure hope you have a camera to take pics of this devastation!
Already 10 DC's posted! lol this is great! :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Some PM me baugs address. I might have a couple a cigars lying around. :r


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DBall said:


> So... what kinda stuff did ya lose, anyway? Any examples?


Just wondering what you had in there that you didn't get to try yet...

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 7862 4127


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry about the cigars. Good luck brudda!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

DBall said:


> Just wondering what you had in there that you didn't get to try yet...
> 
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 7862 4127


There is literally too much to list. With a 150 cigars down the drain and I've only been smoking since September, I hadn't gotten to a lot of them. Definitely wanted to try the Miami's, Hemmingways, and the Pepin Blacks, but that won't happen now. 

Got the cooler yesterday, and it's huge. LOL!!!:r

Thanks again everyone!!!! You have made this a very Merry Christmas!!!

Oh, and I just smoked a Gran Habano Siglos 3. It was pretty good. I was shocked really. I tried the Corojo #5 and thought that was pretty good, but this was much better. I'm really suprised by Gran Habano so far. I owe my experience with both to all of you at CS. Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are the first three that came!!!!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are the second three that came!!!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

And one more....

Thanks so very much everyone! I'm just sitting here trying to pick my jaw up off the floor right now.


----------



## sean373 (Sep 21, 2007)

nice !! :r


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Enjoy my friend! Happy Holidays!! :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

bbaug14 said:


> And one more....
> 
> Thanks so very much everyone! I'm just sitting here trying to pick my jaw up off the floor right now.


 Those will keep you busy for a couple of days. :ss


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

This needs to be a sticky to set an standard for the noobs!


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry about the loss of the smokes! That really does suck!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

You got another coming in! :tu

DC# 0479 8072 3360 4505 4342


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

There are LOTS more enroute! :ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like mine landed, hope you like 'em!

So, herf at your place? :ss


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I am proud and embarassed, i am proud to help a member out, but by far my package was the lightest... haha


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

No way Ben - it's the thought and the help that counts!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> No way Ben - it's the thought and the help that counts!!


:tpd::tpd: Ben. You should be proud of your contribution given your limited supply of smokes. Your MAW is on the way, but I may just have to send a supplemental package out tonight!:ss


----------



## bigben (Nov 25, 2007)

I ma buying shit left and right for the soul purpose of being ABLE to trade/ship stuff out, like I said in another post, out of 36 current smokes 19 are one of a kind and of those 19 16 I have never smoked, so it is hard to put together something nice right now, thanks for the support, not for me but for our soggy brother!


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

And yet another in. 

Very nice. Thanks a bunch guys. I've got some smoking to do now...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> And yet another in.
> 
> Very nice. Thanks a bunch guys. I've got some smoking to do now...


Careful of the JdN lancero! That will kick your little newbie a$$:r(it did mine!)


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Careful of the JdN lancero! That will kick your little newbie a$$:r(it did mine!)


Yeah, I've actually had one of those. I smoked it AFTER a Gurka Fuerte. I thought I was going to die. :r:r:r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

should be some more arriving tomorrow from the Texas Panhandle....

(should have been there today, but oh well)


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Bbaug14, your pain was felt all over the country. In case you need a few more, I have more en route on Wednesday. Should get them before Christmas. Kiss your GF for us, she unknowingly gave you one hell of an exciting ride!!! :tu


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

My wife approves of my support of a fellow Michigander (she's from BC; I'm from Nebraska via Wyoming). Cosequently, tomorrow another small package will begin its journey to your house. Enjoy! :cb


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

OUCH! man I hate to hear that. Hang in there dude, as sickening as this scenario is, things will look up. . . wow - that sucks.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is what came today. I don't know how much more my mailbox can take.:r:r:r

I think I'll have to spark one of these up tonight, now the question becomes, which one???:dr

Thanks so very much everyone. I really can't say it enough.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

What does your GF think of all the boxes coming in???


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss. Send me a PM and I will send you a few smokes to get back on your feet.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Daniel, DC# 0103 8555 7492 5338 2677 shipping in the morning.

Remember to smooth that GF!!! It's a Festivus miracle!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Daniel, misplaced the DC# but reciept says it will arrive on 12/22. Enjoy the smokes relax, take one day at a time and appreciate the things you do have bud. Everything else that was lost will slowly come back to you. Chin up. :ss :tu


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Keep an eye out for a package from PA. Sent it out today.

G


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> What does your GF think of all the boxes coming in???


Everyday I hear the same thing..."More cigars Dan!" :r:r

I keep telling her that they are coming from people who sympathize with what happened and that I need some stock for the coolidor that we have now.

We were at the store and we were looking at coolers and finally she said, "Just get whatever you want." Big mistake. I got the biggest one they had and now I have a 150ct. coolidor in the basement.

So many good things have come out of this bad experience. I owe most of it to the CS community. You guys have been great!!!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Dan, what model Cooler did you get. both of mine are busting at the seems and I have been looking at a 120 Qt. one. What's the make and where did you get it? Post a pic if you can.

Thanks


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm at work right now, but I'll try to post a pic later. The brand is Rubbermade (I'm not sure if anyone else makes this size) and I got it at Sam's Club. I think they have them at Costco also, but I'm not positive. My father had one (no idea where he got it) and this seemed like the perfect size to get for a coolidor.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey I talked to some of the fellas about a up coming herf u may want ta be there (hint) Going through the pages of response to what happen to u and I can't say no more then 'That's How ClubStogie Gets Down...
I hope all continues to turn out well4u. Pm sent give me a call, lets talk a bit........


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey I talked to some of the fellas about a up coming herf u may want ta be there (hint) Going through the pages of response to what happen to u and I can't say no more then 'That's How ClubStogie Gets Down...
> I hope all continues to turn out well4u. Pm sent give me a call, lets talk a bit........


Would that be todays herf at Vi Bratto's, There is a Camacho event happening. Definetely a good way to meet all the guys. Hell, i'm starting to get jealous of you, out of tragedy, comes an overwhelming response form the jungle.....your restoration smokes have already surpassed my current selection in the humidor. But i cannot imagine how i would feel if they were to get ruined, i would be devastated, and i have no where near the $$ invested ad most of the brothers. Hope to see you this evening at Vi Bratto's brother.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.

.
.
Feel free to bring the ISOM refugee's, we can help you liberate them...Joking, but seriously enjoy, and hope to see you tonight.

Jason


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm going to be stuck here at the office tonight until late and won't be able to make the event in Mt. Clemens. I'm pretty bummed out about it. I tried to find a way to get out of here early, but with only two days left this week and work piling up, there's just no way. Not to mention, they have us on mandatory overtime right now, so I'm stuck here.

Thanks for the invite and the information though. Hopefully I'll be able to make the next event and possibly herf if one happens soon in the area. 

Smoke something great tonight for me!!!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm going to be stuck here at the office tonight until late and won't be able to make the event in Mt. Clemens. I'm pretty bummed out about it. I tried to find a way to get out of here early, but with only two days left this week and work piling up, there's just no way. Not to mention, they have us on mandatory overtime right now, so I'm stuck here.
> 
> Thanks for the invite and the information though. Hopefully I'll be able to make the next event and possibly herf if one happens soon in the area.
> 
> Smoke something great tonight for me!!!


You probably can't make this one either, but there is an event tomorrow in Troy, a Fonseca rolling event, where they will have a roller in-store rolling for everyone. It's at the Detroit cigar factory or warehouse? one of the two names, 16 mile and rochester rd. Gonna be a bunch of us up at both events for sure. Look us up if you do, if not, then have no fear, we Herf often in the motor city. real friendly bunch, took me in like family, and i've been hooked ever since(well for the last 3 months at least...:ss)


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

If I can get out of work early tomorrow, I'll definitely have to check that out. Sounds pretty awesome. I can't wait to meet all the Michigan CS members as well. 

My finacé sent me these pictures today. She said she didn't want them to go bad just sitting around until I got home. She mentioned something about the mailman flipping her the bird too. I don't know what that was about...:r

THANKS A BUNCH GUYS! I'm definitely smoking that Pepin when I get home tonight!!!


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Dan - the promised package from Montana went into the postal system today, Priority Mail, of course. With any luck, it'll land before Christmas. Enjoy!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

EB728195884

On it's way Express Santa!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Would that be todays herf at Vi Bratto's,


Nope looking at plaining a herf in feb before I head out of town. OldSailor will be back then. Sorry we couldnt make it lastnite Mo's B-Day was a lil long.

Have fun at the next event and be safe out there.

PS: I'll call you tonite Dan


----------



## DixieLandMan (Dec 10, 2007)

Man, that bites. Maybe you can use what I use since I have no humi since I am in Afghanistan. I have to use a .50 cal ammo can. It's airtight and waterproof and will float. Plus, it takes a beating in the back of a Humvee.


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Came home today from shopping for tuxedos. My mailbox is in ruins. Thanks so very much guys, you are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Dan... did mine arrive yet?


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

DBall said:


> Dan... did mine arrive yet?


Glad you said something. I got it and just didn't post the picture because I honestly forgot to do it yesterday. The picture is below. Thanks a bunch. They are some great smokes. I've never tried most of them (all except the RPs) and I'm looking forward to doing so.

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> Came home today from shopping for tuxedos. My mailbox is in ruins. Thanks so very much guys, you are awesome!!!!!!!


Ouch. Looks like some of mone got tossed around pretty bad. Glad I still got your address to send some replacements.:ss


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, the mail man did a number on them that's for sure. The ones that came in the bag were perfect but the ones in the humi unfortunately took a beating. No big deal though, I'm still going to try to smoke the ones that the cap wasn't too damaged on.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you got them bbaug, enjoy...and remember, keep the humi off the floor!:tu


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

Here are the very nice packages that came for my the other day. Christmas just keeps getting better and better this year.

Thanks a bunch guys! I really appreciate it....


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

bbaug14 said:


> Here are the very nice packages that came for my the other day. Christmas just keeps getting better and better this year.
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys! I really appreciate it....


That package on the right came from me, glad you got it safe and sound.

In case you have not had a JDN before DON'T smoke it without eating first :ss

The padron is the 8000, careful of that one too. :gn

Merry Christmas,
Greg


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Dan, Merry Christmas to you and your family. It looks like my package finally arrived Saturday.(it only took a week:dr) Looks like you've got a great collection going again!


----------

